# New CD for Ms. Heidi



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Took my girl Heidi for her 3rd leg last Friday and we passed so now she has a CD. On to open we go and hopefully a BH soon too.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yay Chris and Heidi!







I was wondering when you were going to post a brag!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

No pictures with your ribboon???







To Ms Heidi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!! Congrats on a wonderful day for both of you. Hope Heidi got a big steak for dinner.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupNo pictures with your ribboon???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even think to take a picture.







Maybe I'll get one after the fact.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

congrats on a job well done !!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big









Now onto the more fun stuff!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: chruby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SuperpupNo pictures with your ribboon???
> ...

















I guess we'll let you slide this time.







Congrats!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

It's about time you bragged. Great job to both of you and maybe this weekend we can take some pics of you and Heidi with her ribbon.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Chris!!









You know pictures are always good!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super!!!! Congratulations, and impatiently awaiting the BH brag too!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 







I have a lot of fun with my girl.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>Big Congratulations Chris & Heidi.. that's awesome!!!</span>


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Super!!!!!

Christine


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations Chris.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee !!!

Fenja v Wolfstraum, CD, CGC and Chris!

Lee


----------

